

!bang chrome extension  - elboza
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bang/igohlmcnpgimdnkkagjjigihnmgeemkj

======
Nadya
If you right click a search field you can "Add a Keyword for this Search".
Create a keyword and you can automatically add "bangs" to the search bar in
Chrome and Firefox.

I don't understand the point of extensions that bloat the browser when
perfectly fine and usable native methods exist. Best thing being that you can
create your own and not deal with clutter of ones you may never use.

